# Linear recessed lighting



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anybody ever installed this stuff before? I’m watching some remodeling videos on YouTube and this stuff looks great afterwards!


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

Just bought some to try out in my bathroom.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Mobius87 said:


> Just bought some to try out in my bathroom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


Ive been on a bathroom remodel video binge lately, and these are all the rage in some of the higher end jobs. It looks awesome afterwards!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I like it, kind of a combination strip light and track light in one.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Sheetrock guy is going to hate it.
Looks real nice.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> Sheetrock guy is going to hate it.
> Looks real nice.


Yeah, I thought about that. 

I also want to know how deep it is. Can it just be screwed to to the underside of the joists?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, I thought about that.
> 
> I also want to know how deep it is. Can it just be screwed to to the underside of the joists?


In the video it looked like you need access from the top after sheetrock is in.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> In the video it looked like you need access from the top after sheetrock is in.


Yeah, there’s some other videos available for different brands that show the same thing. I’m not sure how you would do this in areas without access.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

The few brands Ive looked at were low voltage. So you had to run those wire from the light, to a location where you would hard wire (or plug into an outlet) the driver.

I don’t like that set up.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I went to their website and typed Merge in the search and got zero results.
Maybe it's already obsolete.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Could be. I think that video is a few years old.

I originally was watching some videos that a high end bathroom remodeling company was doing on their projects and saw this type of light. Then i dove into the rabbit hole and this was the first brand that I saw. I’m sure there’s dozens of manufacturers.


----------



## 134sparky (Feb 27, 2014)

Haven't seen that linear/track light hybrid before, looks cool.

I've done a lot of mud in recessed linears in commercial settings over the years. Single ones, square ones where each side is 8', ones that transition from the ceiling down the wall so they look like one piece. 

They are usually at least 3 to 4 inches deep so in commercial where the ceiling is usually dropped to accommodate hvac duct anyway it isn't a problem. I would guess in stick built if it's running across the joists the ceiling would have to be dropped to accommodate the light.

No romex here so piping in emt. The problem is the long led time on the lights because they are made to order so usually they show up after the rockers have drywalled the ceiling so we'll put a box in an accessible part of the ceiling and run emt to the fixture and transition from emt to flex so we just attach the whip and screw through the mud ring into structure. 

If there is no access and multiple lights then the rockers just have to wait for the lights...too bad, and we will install them and then pipe in emt from linear to linear like we would do can lights in a drywall ceiling 

They are pain in the butt and only get more difficult with each angle and added length and they require a lot of coordination with the GC and rockers otherwise it turns into a disaster


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Looking at the video my thought was they need a radius corner piece, but that would piss off everyone that much more. 
It would look nice


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

MHElectric said:


> Has anybody ever installed this stuff before? I’m watching some remodeling videos on YouTube and this stuff looks great afterwards!


We installed some in a church about three months ago. We made fun of it while doing the install, but when we flipped the switch... WOW!


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> The few brands Ive looked at were low voltage. So you had to run those wire from the light, to a location where you would hard wire (or plug into an outlet) the driver.
> 
> I don’t like that set up.


It's just tape light in an aluminum track that gets mudded in. Same stuff you would use as undercabinet lighting, except that you may want to use higher output tape.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

We had a guy that had those with the hvac vent along both sides of the fixture. He connected about every 3rd fixture to a supply duct. Sure did make a clean looking ceiling


----------

